# Hunting buddy - Wasatch West



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey all, I have a Wasatch West muzzy tag and just putting this out to see if anyone wanted to hunt with me. I already have an area I am going to and some other back up spots too, so not looking for or asking for that. All of my friends and family have work all week but I will be going up Tuesday evening and hunting till Sunday if need be. Possibility my brother comes on the weekend. So anyway, if you have a tag, or even if you don't and want to go hunting, reply here or PM me. Planning to put in the time and miles to get a deer. I am hunting with my flintlock and just looking to have a good time and will shoot any buck if I have an opportunity.


----------

